

Xkcd: Business Idea - indrax
http://xkcd.com/827/

======
pontifier
I hate when Xkcd makes fun of me...

------
yoak
I heard he totally would have made it too, except no one would sign his NDAs.

------
aj
I fail to see the humor in the strip? One of the less funny ones (or not at
all)

